# Rebuilding a PC, case/psu question



## Dregan (Jul 31, 2007)

So, here's a little saga for you.

Round about 3 weeks ago, my ATI 9700 vid card fizzles. No big, time to go video card shopping!

Well, all I have on my mobo is AGP, and everything new comes PCIe, so that means new mobo, which means new proc and new ram.

Now, it's been a while since I bought hardware, but some names are always gonne be good. Asus, GB, etc.. This alleviates much of my worries about most of my hardware. But with the new proc and mobo and vid card, I need a new psu, and since I'm at it, new case as well. What the h*ll, right?

But I have very little experience with PSU's. Last one I bought was 300w, which was a lot at the time (~4+ years ago)

So I'm looking at this: 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2477939&CatId=1848

Has what looks to be a decent PSU with it. They also sell the case seperately, so if I had to, I could get another.

Your thoughts?

OH, I did mention 'saga' right? Well, the new mobo only has one IDE slot, and I have 2 optical drives and a IDE HDD. My IDE cables only have 2 devices + terminus each. I had to order a 4-device cable. And a SATA HDD. By the time I'm done with this PC, the only things left will be the disk drives... As I'm doing this one component at a time, this is going to take me a while yet...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's just a case, a PSU is not included.

Personally I've never liked that case's look. I remember when it came out how many reviewers wondered where they got the idea from to make it.


----------



## Dregan (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, meant this one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3111229&Sku=TC3J-2269

PSU Included. I juts pasted the wrong URL above...

I like it because of the top handle.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Hate to break the news, but there's no known such thing as a 4 device IDE cable. A 4 PORT IDE cable maybe, but not 4 DEVICE. 1 IDE socket only can control 2 devices, regardless of port count on the ribbon cable.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Pharoah has one of theose psus and he is powering a 8800 gts... so it should be ok for most things you will put in there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

magnethead said:


> Hate to break the news, but there's no known such thing as a 4 device IDE cable. A 4 PORT IDE cable maybe, but not 4 DEVICE. 1 IDE socket only can control 2 devices, regardless of port count on the ribbon cable.


Correct. You can have four devices over two IDE channels.


----------

